# How to hack a windows xp password without any programs!



## knight_47

yay! My first video tutorial, it didn't turn out that great, but it's cool!





 <- new link

Or if you want you can view the text tutorial here.

And remember, this is for educational purposes only!!!

What do you think??


----------



## Empire2500

Can you do that on a limited account,to change an admin pass?


----------



## knight_47

I don't think it can be done with a guest account, but I haven't tried. I'm pretty sure you can't though.


----------



## Empire2500

Not a guest,a limited.


----------



## knight_47

If you have access to CMD, I would think it could be possible.


----------



## ryliecomputing

changing the admin password using this method under a guest or limited account will not work. you will receive an access denied error message.


----------



## Empire2500

Is there a way then?Cuz a friend of mine is stuck with limited and his XP CD is lost..


----------



## knight_47

Has he tried booting into safe mode? And accessing admin from there?


----------



## Stoner

Empire2500 said:


> Is there a way then?Cuz a friend of mine is stuck with limited and his XP CD is lost..


Hey Empire 

The tried and true methods are still the best.
Try Offline NT Password and Registry Editor.
http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/

I've bought several used computers in the past with out login passwords. This little jewel lets you change the administration password to 'blank' so you can then boot in as administrator and do what ever you need.


----------



## Empire2500

knight_47 said:


> Has he tried booting into safe mode? And accessing admin from there?


Tried everything I could think of.That was one of them.


----------



## Empire2500

Stoner said:


> Hey Empire
> 
> The tried and true methods are still the best.
> Try Offline NT Password and Registry Editor.
> http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
> 
> I've bought several used computers in the past with out login passwords. This little jewel lets you change the administration password to 'blank' so you can then boot in as administrator and do what ever you need.


Hi Stoner!
I thought someone would show that site!I had forgotten the URL to it and was hopingsomeone would show it.
Thanks Stoner


----------



## gurutech

This is not "hacking" an XP password, it is merely "changing" a password on an XP box. You still don't know what the old password is.

The same can be accomplished by right-clicking My Computer, going to Manage, then expanding out the Local Users option, highlighting the Users folder, then right-clicking on a user and choosing "Set Password".


----------



## Stoner

Don't you have to be 'administrator' to do that?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

interesting...... 


ill have to make some changes , so that cmd is not avalible on any account at work but my system account


----------



## Bluetiger0990

Can't you delete the SAM file to?


----------



## knight_47

Stoner said:


> Don't you have to be 'administrator' to do that?


Yes I think you do, which I only figured out a few days ago..


----------



## DoubleHelix

The link posted is for a boot disk. There's no "Administrator" rights involved. Using it bypasses the operating system and security. Anyone with physical access to a Windows XP computer can reset the Administrator account password. There's no way to prevent it.


----------



## Stoner

If you are referring to the link I posted to Offline NT Password and Registry Editor, that is a boot floppy ( Or boot CD ) that loads a small Linux distro and rewrites the sam file to change the administrator password to 'blank', allowing anyone to reboot as administrator.
Quite handy if you buy a used computer you can't get into because of unknown login passwords and don't want to reinstall the os if you don't have to.
It won't fix a corrupted sam file, however.
Also, it won't read the existing password, so there is no way to reset back to the original without previously knowing it.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

I got a used computer and i didnt know the administrator's password and all i did was delete the sam file.


----------



## knight_47

How do you delete the sam file??


----------



## Bluetiger0990

It was in the registry (Windows 2000) you can do a search for it....it might wreak your computer...you will lose all your accounts passwords.....here is a place that will tell you about it http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-1538326.php


----------



## Stoner

Interesting, but as I don't need to 'break' in, I'm a little leary in experimenting 
Good to know, though 

Next used comp I come accross that I'm locked out, Ill try that first.
Easy way to delete the sam file for me is to boot into Bart's PE, copy the sam file to another folder and delete the original.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

This one was helpful for me it is called Advanced Windows Password Recovery (AWPR)
http://www.downloadjunction.com/product/store/15181/index.html


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok, I forgot my password for the administrative user, and I really need it back! I have tried different methods, and I don't have an XP cd, or anything else. I don't want to reboot my computer and loose all of my files...what do I do? I'm on the limited account.


----------



## JohnWill

superchick_9458 said:


> Ok, I forgot my password for the administrative user, and I really need it back! I have tried different methods, and I don't have an XP cd, or anything else. I don't want to reboot my computer and loose all of my files...what do I do? I'm on the limited account.


Think hard and remember the password.


----------



## Pistoff

JohnWill said:


> Think hard and remember the password.


Good answer John..  
Tee Hee


----------



## knight_47

superchick_9458 said:


> Ok, I forgot my password for the administrative user, and I really need it back! I have tried different methods, and I don't have an XP cd, or anything else. I don't want to reboot my computer and loose all of my files...what do I do? I'm on the limited account.


Try this:

http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/


----------



## JohnWill

knight_47 said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/


And how does one reboot to run that without rebooting?


----------



## knight_47

I think your confusing formating, with rebooting. (formating is completely wiping out your hard drive, rebooting is simply restarting your computer)

You have to reboot and boot from that bootable cd or floppy.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not confusing anything, just responding to the scenario presented.


----------



## knight_47

OHH ok ok I get it, haha


----------



## ajjones

Hey mate, i seen you're tutorial of the fake virus, and i tryede myself but when i tryed to abort it by opening the cmd then tyoing "shutdown -a" it did not abort, plus when it started up the time wasnt going down either, could you tell me why? lol thnx


----------



## knight_47

you don't need to open up cmd, you just type in shutdown -a in the run box.

what exactly did you type?


----------



## JohnWill

OK, I think we've had about enough fun here.


----------

